

Oracle and the Java Ecosystem - pron
http://www.infoq.com/articles/oracle-java-ecosystem

======
bsenftner
After over year of effort working with Java for a secure 3d rendering on the
web page solution (WebGL's not secure), I gave up on Java around the Holidays.
Oracle or MS or someone in their food chain keeps crapping on Java's ability
to run applets in the browser. After the 6th time in a year the stupid thing
broke due to external reasons, I quit. Now we have WebGL behind a paywall,
which is all the security this situation needs. And Java is on the curb, yet
again.

~~~
pron
Have you looked at <http://www.java-gaming.org/> ? There's a lot of good
information there that directly deals with your problem.

------
herge
I hope that Oracle's corporate customers are profitable, because they are
really doing a good job of pissing off the programmer community.

~~~
pron
I'm not pissed off. On the contrary - while Sun was a great company run by its
engineers, a company that you could really love and Oracle is this executive-
driven power-and-money-hungry corporation, I think this is exactly what the
big Java ecosystem needed: some muscle and some money. While I had had nothing
good to say about Oracle before the Sun acquisition, in retrospect I think
this is exactly what the doctor ordered.

